# Ιδιώτες και Idiots



## anef (May 27, 2009)

Πολλοί πολιτικοί αυτές τις μέρες επικαλούνται τη σημασία που έδιναν οι αρχαίοι στη λέξη «ιδιώτης» (κάνοντας κυρίως όμως αναφορά στο αγγλικό idiot) για να πουν ότι θα είμαστε ηλίθιοι αν δεν πάμε να ψηφίσουμε (για να το πω κάπως σύντομα). Είδα σήμερα στο Ράδιο Αρβύλα ότι ο Τζίμας της Ν.Δ. το ανέφερε ως επιχείρημα σε μια κουβέντα του με τον Κλεάνθη Γρίβα. 

Ανοίγω λοιπόν το Liddell Scott και βλέπω ότι όντως υπάρχει μια κοντινή σημασία στα αρχαία (άπειρος άνθρωπος, αδίδακτος, αμαθής, αντίθετο του «πεπαιδευμένος») η οποία προφανώς πέρασε στα λατινικά (άρα ίσως ήταν κυρίαρχη εκείνη την εποχή;) από όπου την πήραν και τα αγγλικά. Οι περισσότερες όμως σημασίες της λέξης πλησιάζουν πιο πολύ στη σημερινή νεοελληνική σημασία (π.χ. πολίτης ως άτομο σε αντίθεση με την πόλη / αυτός που ζει ιδιωτικό βίο σε αντίθεση με αυτόν που κατέχει δημόσια θέση κλπ.) 

Δεν είναι όμως για γέλια, που για να μας πείσουν καταφεύγουν και πάλι στην αρχαία σοφία μέσω όμως των αγγλικών χωρίς τα οποία μάλλον θα αγνοούσαν τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία;


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 27, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι τον ιδιώτη με αυτή την έννοια μάς τον θυμίζει η (πάθηση) ιδιωτεία.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2009)

Εγώ θα πάρω ένα παράδειγμα από το _ιδιωτεύω_ και τον Αισχίνη:

*ιδιωτεύω*
είμαι ιδιώτης, δεν αναμιγνύομαι στα δημόσια πράγματα («ούδὲ γὰρ ὁ νόμος τοὺς ἰδιωτεύοντας ἀλλὰ τοὺς πολιτευομένους ἐξετάζει», Αισχίν.)· [ΠαπΛεξ]

Να που τώρα ο νόμος τους ιδιωτεύοντες και όχι τους πολιτευομένους εξετάζει. Οπότε, ναι, βλαξ είναι όποιος ιδιωτεύει και δεν πολιτεύεται.


----------



## agezerlis (May 27, 2009)

Άλλοι αρχαίοι σοφοί, πάντως, είχαν σημαντικά διαφορετική αντίληψη του κόσμου:

Καὶ μὴν ὅτι γε τὸ τὰ αὑτοῦ πράττειν καὶ μὴ πολυπραγμονεῖν δικαιοσύνη ἐστί, καὶ τοῦτο ἄλλων τε πολλῶν ἀκηκόαμεν καὶ αὐτοὶ πολλάκις εἰρήκαμεν.

(Πλάτωνος Πολιτεία, 433a-b)


----------

